# Samsung sir-t351 HD receiver



## jtrippe77 (Sep 28, 2006)

Is this receiver any good? Ebay has them really cheap. They are refurbished with no remote. Can I operate the unit without a remote? Will any universal remote work? I don't need it for QAM, just OTA Digital. The Vip 211 that I have is not a good OTA receiver and for some reason cannot get local fox (see my previous thread in the 211 technical support forum). Thanks for the input.


----------

